# WANT SOME??



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YOU CAN HAVE ALL YOU WANT ITS FREE---------10:30 AM STILL BELOW O-----HIGH WINDS------- :frown2:** :help:** SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy smokes Skip and I was just talking about getting the mower ready.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NEED HELP TO SHOVEL MY MAILBOX OUT---- :help:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Might have to move it into the driveway.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Hell my grass is still green!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We got 6" of snow yesterday and it was cold

Oh wait...... That was you !
It was 73 in Vegas 62 in Seligman AZ


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

damn, I just heard the forecast for everybody in the northeastern part of the USA and eastern Canada, ya'll might want to bring in your brass monkeys for a few days. Sunny and 62 in Denver.

Everyone be safe up there............ :cold: :cold: :cold:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Unfortunately it will only be 55 up here tomorrow.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow yeah keep the door shut up there skip we don't want any of that down here lol and you better get that mail box cleaned out or you'll be in trouble with the mail man again keep that wood stove stoked up bud stay safe


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I had to turn the AC on this week...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your quite the naturalist Skip--- I see you still have your Hummingbird feeder out.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Your quite the naturalist Skip--- I see you still have your Hummingbird feeder out.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 Thats for Canadian Hummingbirds when they drop in for a visit.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'd take some of that. My tree's are budding out! Grass needs mowing!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The rattlesnakes are out in S. Arizona...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thats for Canadian Hummingbirds when they drop in for a visit.


Hey!!!CAT!!!Hassell!!!----*one of them Canak hummers arrived this morning* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like a calling decoy for windy days to me?????????????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Mike good Idea---------------------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Skip does that mean your garden prep work is on hold ??


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hey Mike good Idea---------------------*


 :thumbsup:

Stay warm up there, strange weather this year, almost 70 here today.......go figure.


----------

